# dextrose question



## OmarJackson (Jan 14, 2004)

this is driving me crazy.

I have heard from multiple people that dextrose contains 15g of sugar per tablespoon.

But on the nutritional information of the dextrose that I use it says there are 4g of sugar per 1.25 teaspoons.

so.... since 1.25tsp = .41666Tbs, I divide 4g by that number to figure out how many grams per tablespoon and a I get a number near ten.

where am i going wrong?


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Jan 14, 2004)

One thing to ask is does a tablespoon of dextrose weigh 15 grams. If not then it's impossible for it to have 15g of sugar.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Jan 14, 2004)

What is the total weight of one tablespoon?


----------



## OmarJackson (Jan 14, 2004)

1.25tsp weighs 4grams

so 1Tbsp should weigh about 10g


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

heres my nutrient info on the dextrose. 
1Tbls(20grams) = 74.8 calories and 18.7g carbs


----------



## rez (Jan 15, 2004)

Are you guys using this stuff post-workout for a spike? I just read something about that. How much do you take and do you mix it with a shake? Also, is this interchangable with maltodextrin for the same result?


----------



## OmarJackson (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> heres my nutrient info on the dextrose.
> 1Tbls(20grams) = 74.8 calories and 18.7g carbs



this doesn't make any sense to me. how could on brand of dextrose have about 20g per tablespoon and another has only 10g. where am i going wrong.

some one do this for me if 1.25 teaspoons = 4g how many grams in 1tablespoon?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> 
> some one do this for me if 1.25 teaspoons = 4g how many grams in 1tablespoon?



where did u get that calculation?


----------



## OmarJackson (Jan 17, 2004)

thats what the nutritional facts on my dextrose say.

serving 1.25 teaspoons

carb 4g
sugars 4g

when i convert it to tablespoons i get about 10g per tablespoon, which just seems too low.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> thats what the nutritional facts on my dextrose say.
> 
> serving 1.25 teaspoons
> ...



strange.. that is relativly too low IMO. look at tablespoon of table sugar, it has 15-16g carbs in it.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> thats what the nutritional facts on my dextrose say.
> 
> serving 1.25 teaspoons
> ...



Thats what mine says also.  I use NOW.  I just use about 2 TBSP.  and get somewhere around 40 grams of carbs.


----------



## titans13ae (Jan 18, 2004)

what exactly does dextrose do for you? does it help you gain wieght


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes and It helps you rush protein to the muscle in order to create anabolism.  Ideal for bulking.


----------



## titans13ae (Jan 18, 2004)

can you buy it bye its self or does it have to be included in a mixed supplement and where can you buy it at


----------



## OmarJackson (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Thats what mine says also.  I use NOW.  I just use about 2 TBSP.  and get somewhere around 40 grams of carbs.



um if you use 2tbsp then you are getting about 20g of carbs not 40.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans13ae *_
> can you buy it bye its self or does it have to be included in a mixed supplement and where can you buy it at



Yes, NOW Foods makes it.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> um if you use 2tbsp then you are getting about 20g of carbs not 40.



I get 38g carbs with 2TBSP's.. so 40 is in that ballpark


----------



## OmarJackson (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I get 38g carbs with 2TBSP's.. so 40 is in that ballpark



well donescobar said that his dextrose nutritional info said 

serving 1.25 teaspoon
4g sugar

if you do that math its impossible that 1 tablespoon equals 20g of sugar if you are using the above nutritional info. 

the conversion yeilds about 10g of dextrose per tablespoon


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jan 18, 2004)

Well I have program that does the calculations for me.  With 2 TBSP It translates it to my ballpark figure.

By the way thanks for backing me up Atherjen.


----------



## OmarJackson (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Well I have program that does the calculations for me.  With 2 TBSP It translates it to my ballpark figure.
> 
> By the way thanks for backing me up Atherjen.



i'm not disputing you, i'm just saying the math doesn't add up

1.25 teaspoons = .416 tablespoons

so....

.416 tablespoons = 4g of dextrose

4/.416 = 9.6g of dextrose

1 tablespoon of dextrose contains 9.6g of sugar.


----------

